# When addressing the clergy?



## shawnee

Μόλις έλαβα μια ευγενέστατη και ενημερωτική απάντηση απο ένα κληρικό στην Ελλάδα, ο οποίος με αποκαλεί με το πολύ τιμητικό «Αξιότιμε κ. ….. » και τελειώνει με «Με ευχές εν Κυρίω, διάκονος .......». Θέλω βέβαια να σεβαστώ την εκκλησιαστική του θέση απαντώντας με το κατάλληλο τρόπο. Πως θα προτείνατε τον αποκαλέσω στην αρχή (ή και στο τέλος) του μηνύματος;


----------



## Cynastros

shawnee said:


> Μόλις έλαβα μια ευγενέστατη και ενημερωτική απάντηση απο ένα κληρικό στην Ελλάδα, ο οποίος με αποκαλεί με το πολύ τιμητικό «Αξιότιμε κ. ….. » και τελειώνει με «Με ευχές εν Κυρίω, διάκονος .......». Θέλω βέβαια να σεβαστώ την εκκλησιαστική του θέση απαντώντας με το κατάλληλο τρόπο. Πως θα προτείνατε τον αποκαλέσω στην αρχή (ή και στο τέλος) του μηνύματος;


 
Αγαπητέ  shawnee , εφ όσον πρόκειται περί ιερέως  , ίσως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να τον προσφωνήσετε ‘’ σεβασμιώτατε  .. πάτερ – πατέρα ’’ 
   { με την ευκαιρία , η διακονία είναι η υπηρεσία – αποστολή }.
 Στο τέλος  μάλλον  θα ταίριαζε το  < όνομα σας > και  ‘’ αδελφός εν χριστώ -ι- ’’ …


----------



## shawnee

Μου αρέσουν οι προτάσεις σου Σύναστρε και θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω. Όσον αφορά την διακονία, δεν καλό κατάλαβα περί τίνος πρόκειται. Που πέφτει δηλαδή στην εκκλησιαστική ιεραρχία;


----------



## an-alfabeto

Η προσφώνηση "Σεβασμιότατε" αρμόζει σε αρχιεπισκόπους και μητροπολίτες. Για απλούς ιερείς, η σωστή προσφώνηση είναι "Αιδεσιμιολογιότατε" αν έχουν πτυχίο Ανώτερης Σχολής, και "Αιδεσιμότατε" χωρίς αυτό. 
Στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες πάντως, καθώς δεν μπορούν να γνωρίζουν ποιος ιερέας διαθέτει πτυχίο, χρησιμοποιούν αδιακρίτως την προσφώνηση "Αιδεσιμότατε". (Η κατάληξη -_ότατε_ παλαιότερα γραφόταν με *ω*: -_ώτατε_). 
Απ' όσο ξέρω, την προσφώνηση "εν Χριστώ αδελφέ" χρησιμοποιούν οι ιερείς μεταξύ τους. Όχι πως θα ήταν λάθος να τη χρησιμοποιήσει και ένας μη ιερέας, αλλά αυτό θα σήμαινε επίσης βαθιά θρησκευτική πίστη και αποδοχή του ότι όλοι είμαστε αδέρφια στην Εκκλησία του Χριστού. 
Για το κλείσιμο της επιστολής προτείνω το πολύ απλό "Με σεβασμό,", το οποίο επίσης χρησιμοποιείται στα επίσημα έγγραφα. Για ανώτερους στην ιεραρχία ιερείς χρησιμοποιείται η φράση "Με βαθύ σεβασμό,".

http://www.asxetos.gr/Default.aspx?tabId=274&c=58&aid=949


----------



## an-alfabeto

Shawnee, μόλις διάβασα ξανά την ερώτησή σου. Κατά την επίσημη ιεραρχία, σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα που σου άφησα, η προσφώνηση για τον διάκονο είναι "Ιερολογιότατε" και "Ευλαβέστατε". Πάντως και "Αιδεσιμότατε" να το αφήσεις, θα τον κολακεύσεις κιόλας. Δεν νομίζω να περιμένει κανείς από μη ιερείς να γνωρίζουν τόσο καλά το ιερατικό πρωτόκολλο.


----------



## Cynastros

Θεωρητικά  πάντα , διάκονοι είναι όλοι όσοι υπηρετούν το Σώμα του Χριστού , την εκκλησία δηλαδή.
  Ακόμα και οι πρώτοι απόστολοι , εφόσον υπηρετούσαν ένα σκοπό , όπως η διάδοση των ευαγγελίων και το στήσιμο εκκλησιών, ήταν  σε αποστολή – διακονία. 
  Έπειτα προέκυψαν τα διάφορα αξιώματα, δέσποτες, επίσκοποι , άγιοι, σεβάσμιοι , πανοσιολογιότατοι κλπ..  σήμερα νομίζω ότι ο τίτλος αυτός σαν ταπεινότερος που είναι απέμεινε στον κατώτερο κλήρο ή και σε λαϊκούς υπηρέτες και μοναχούς, το διακόνημα . 
  Ο  διάκος – διάκονος = υπηρέτης , είναι  βοηθός του παππά { ιερέως} στην εκκλησία, είναι όμως και δείγμα συνειδητής  ταπεινοφροσύνης από ορισμένους του ανώτερου κλήρου, σαν ένδειξη καλής μαρτυρίας , π.χ.  αφού ο Χριστός έπλυνε τα πόδια των μαθητών του , έγινε υπηρέτης τους προς στιγμήν , γιατί όχι και οι δεσποτάδες που θεωρητικά είναι μαθητές του.   
  Αν και δεν είμαι του χώρου , αυτή τη γνώμη έχω.

Επειδή κατόπιν διάβασα και τον   an- alafabeto,   συμπληρώνω ότι σε ανθρώπους που εκτιμάμε πραγματικά , καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται οι κολακείες , θα οδηγήσουν σε λάθος συμπεράσματα.

   Και τέλος θα πώ, ότι  κάποιος που έχει ακόμα και την ελάχιστη σχέση με την εκκλησία δεν είναι απρέπεια να προσφωνήσει αδελφό του ακόμα και τον Πάπα τον ίδιο . Κάπου διάβασα αυτό το κείμενο {   πλήν ότι πάντες σώμα έσμεν Χριστού και ένα πατέρα επικαλούμεθα, τον αγαθόν θεόν ημών . *ώστε αδελφοί πάντες αλλήλων* και σύσσωμοι και συμμέτοχοι και συγκληρονόμοι … } ωραίο δεν είναι ?  όποιος λοιπόν από τον κλήρο έχει πρόβλημα με αυτό , τότε βρίσκεται σε λάθος χώρο.


----------



## an-alfabeto

cynastros said:


> Θεωρητικά πάντα , διάκονοι είναι όλοι όσοι υπηρετούν το Σώμα του Χριστού , την εκκλησία δηλαδή.
> Αν και δεν είμαι του χώρου , αυτή τη γνώμη έχω.


 
Ακριβώς όπως το είπες: θεωρητικά πάντα. Κατά τα λοιπά, τα αξιώματατα είναι διακριτά. Προσωπικά τώρα, εφόσον λόγω θέσης δεν ήμουν υποχρεωμένη να εκφράσω σεβασμό στο εκάστοτε αξίωμα, ακόμη και τον Αρχιεπίσκοπο, κύριο θα τον αποκαλούσα. Τώρα αν θέλει κανείς να εκφράσει και το βαθύ -και απολύτως σεβαστό- θρησκευτικό του αίσθημα, είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο και πολλά μπορούν να ειπωθούν. Επειδή πάντως, στις μεταφράσεις μου πολλές φορές χρειάζομαι το επίσημο πρωτόκολλο, κάποια στιγμή αναζήτησα τις σχετικές οδηγίες που δίνονται στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες. Επιβεβαιώνω λοιπόν ότι, σύμφωνα με το πρωτόκολλο, ο ιερέας αποκαλείται "Αιδεσιμότατος" και ο διάκονος "Ιερολογιότατος".



> Επειδή κατόπιν διάβασα και τον an- alafabeto, συμπληρώνω ότι σε ανθρώπους που εκτιμάμε πραγματικά , καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται οι κολακείες , θα οδηγήσουν σε λάθος συμπεράσματα.


Συμφωνώ, αν και η πρόθεσή μου δεν ήταν να συζητήσω περί ηθικής ή σκοπιμότητας στη χρήση της κολακείας, νομίζω, αυτό φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στο σημείωμά μου. Αν το γυρίσω στο προσωπικό πάλι, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, είμαι από εκείνους που εκφράζουν με ιδιαίτερη φειδώ φιλοφρονήσεις, ακόμη και όταν αυτές είναι ειλικρινείς. 



> *ώστε αδελφοί πάντες αλλήλων* και σύσσωμοι και συμμέτοχοι και συγκληρονόμοι … ωραίο δεν είναι ? όποιος λοιπόν από τον κλήρο έχει πρόβλημα με αυτό , τότε βρίσκεται σε λάθος χώρο


Ωραίο είναι, εφόσον, ξαναλέω, αποδέχεται κανείς αυτή τη συγγένεια με τους "εν Χριστώ αδελφούς" της ορθόδοξης ή όποιας άλλης Εκκλησίας.


----------



## shawnee

Το λοιπόν θα προχωρήσω με το χωρίς υπερβολές, "Ιερολογιότατε" και τελειώνω με το ‘με σεβασμό’. Ευχαριστώ Σύναστρε, και όπως τώρα κατάλαβα Αναλφάβητ*η*, για την περαιτέρω και πλούσια συζήτηση και την πολύ ενδιαφέρον ιστοσελίδα.


----------



## apmoy70

shawnee said:


> Το λοιπόν θα προχωρήσω με το χωρίς υπερβολές, "Ιερολογιότατε" και τελειώνω με το ‘με σεβασμό’. Ευχαριστώ Σύναστρε, και όπως τώρα κατάλαβα Αναλφάβητ*η*, για την περαιτέρω και πλούσια συζήτηση και την πολύ ενδιαφέρον ιστοσελίδα.


Γιατί τόση "σάλτσα"; 
Ένα απλό "Πάτερ" αρκεί. Στ'αγγλικά, _father-deacon_


----------



## Cynastros

Λογικά λέω ότι  , θα έπρεπε να απευθύνεται σε θεούς κάποιος προσφωνώντας τα …  σεβάσμιε , σεβασμιώτατε , πανσεβάσμιε, πάνσεπτε ..κλπ. αυτές οι κολακείες δεν είναι τόσο απαραίτητες σε μια ανθρώπινη συνομιλία ,  είναι κατασκευάσματα ματαιοδοξίας που μοιράζεται μια κάστα η οποία και πάλι υποτίθεται,  υπηρετεί και δεν υπηρετείται.  Καλό θα ήταν να μην τα ανατροφοδοτούμε με τόσο ζήλο,  όσο επιθυμητά και αν είναι από κάποιους εξουσιαστές του κλήρου. 
  Δεν διαφωνώ με τ*η*ν  an- alfabeto   { shawnee , έπιασα το υπονοούμενο , αλλά συμβαίνει..συχνά }, απλά λέω πως δεν θα έπρεπε τόση χλιδή και φιλαυτία σε ένα χώρο σαν αυτό της εκκλησίας.
  Αναρωτιέμαι σοβαρά , πως θα ονομάζαμε τον πρωθυπουργό ή τον πρόεδρο .. καλά ξέρω εξοχώτατοι  ίσως , αλλά  μου φαίνονται πολύ φτωχοί τίτλοι μπροστά στα προηγούμενα.
  Σκέπτομαι απλά  και ας μην υποκρινόμαστε  , αυτοί που ονομάζονται χριστιανοί , κλήρος ή λαός να ξανακοιτάξουν τα ευαγγέλια , αν έδωσε ο Χριστός τέτοιους τίτλους σε οποιονδήποτε και αν βρεθεί κάτι ας μου γράψουν.


----------

